# FireplaceX Large Flush Wood Hybrid-Fyre



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am new to this forum, and hoping to find some help.  Over the weekend, we purchased the FireplaceX Large Flush Wood Hybrid-Fyre. What intrigued me about this stove was that it's a hybrid. I am not a fan of the catalytic stoves, but the sales guy, at Deans Stoves in CT, told me that you can run the stove without the catalytic element. They had it running without the element at their store. ( safety hazard ?? )   My previous house I had a Regency Ex90, and I loved it. So, since we just purchased it, the efficiency of the stove goes from .58 to 1.6 or so when not using the cat element. There is no documentation on this. The next day after making the purchase, I decided to read the owner's manual. In the owner's manual it states "it is illegal to run the stove without the catalyst element" I spoke to two other fireplace distributors in CT with the same stove, and they said that it would create problems. One person even called Travis Industries and spoke to their sales rep. They said that if the stove is run without the catylst it could over fire and you would not be able to regulate the temp.  When I say over fire, I mean a chimney fire. This does not make sense to me, since the non-cat stoves could have the same result.  I know this is a little long winded but here our my questions. I am questioning the decision, and wondering if I should go with the Lopi Freedom ( non-cat )insert instead. Also, if you are wondering why we did not go with a non-cat stove, it's because we liked the look of the X being flush. Most of the non-cat inserts are not flush and stick out.

1) Does anyone own this and how do they like it? I have a 3000 SF colonial. I don't expect it to heat the upstairs very well, but our downstairs is pretty open.
2) Has anyone ever run this without the catalyst? Is it safe to run without it?
3) Can I just run it with the damper open, thus bypassing the catalyst? What are problems with keep the damp open? The only issue I see is that the cat element would not be used

Any other advice/information would be great.

Thanks
Mike


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

Sounds like you already have the answer. It's not permitted by law, not tested or designed to run that way and in general a bad idea. This wouldn't be the first time that a salesperson was blowing smoke.


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> Sounds like you already have the answer. It's not permitted by law, not tested or designed to run that way and in general a bad idea. This wouldn't be the first time that a salesperson was blowing smoke.


well the interesting part, that in their warehouse, they have it running without the cat element. That's why I am trying to find out more info and why is it illegal ? It seems that Dean's would get into trouble for running a stove that is not supposed to be running this way.


----------



## Pertzbro (Oct 16, 2018)

Bypass mode defeats both secondary combustion processes. It bypasses not only the cat but also the secondary air tubes. You're wasting wood and heat. Fireplace X (Lopi) makes 3 flush non-cat inserts. I have one.

https://www.lopistoves.com/product-detail.aspx?model=542#specs-tab
https://www.lopistoves.com/product-detail.aspx?model=335
https://www.lopistoves.com/product-detail.aspx?model=340


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

Pertzbro said:


> Bypass mode defeats both secondary combustion processes. It bypasses not only the cat but also the secondary air tubes. You're wasting wood and heat. Fireplace X (Lopi) makes 3 flush non-cat inserts. I have one.
> 
> https://www.lopistoves.com/product-detail.aspx?model=542#specs-tab
> https://www.lopistoves.com/product-detail.aspx?model=335
> ...


Thanks. I am looking for a little bigger firebox. I am not sure if 2.2 cu ft is enough. Our house is 3000 SF. The dealer said we could take the cat element out and still use it. That is what I am questioning, even though they did it at their store


----------



## Pertzbro (Oct 16, 2018)

I suppose you could technically take out the Cat and run it with just the secondary tubes. I personally wouldn't do it. Not sure why you are so against using the Cat, it burns cleaner and longer while giving off more heat...


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

Pertzbro said:


> I suppose you could technically take out the Cat and run it with just the secondary tubes. I personally wouldn't do it. Not sure why you are so against using the Cat, it burns cleaner and longer while giving off more heat...


I am concerned about the cat element breaking every couple of years. And when they cost $300 plus, that seems like a lot over the life of a stove. Especially when the initial investment is $900-$1000 more than a non-cat. I guess my main concern is the cat element being replaced.  It seems like very high maintenance. A non-cat does not have the maintenance issues.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

How often will the fireplace be burning? Mostly nights and weekends or 24/7?


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

begreen said:


> How often will the fireplace be burning? Mostly nights and weekends or 24/7?


24/7, I work from home 5 days a week, so it will be running as the primary heat


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

The cat life will be about 10,000hrs of service. It is part of the design. From what has been indicated it sounds like a non-cat like the Freedom (or other large insert) should have been purchased. I am assuming this is an insert that we are talking about and not a ZC fireplace, correct?


----------



## joshuaboston (Oct 16, 2018)

OK...

SO I also just purchased this insert. It will be installed in about 3 weeks. 

But I like the fact that it uses a CAT. The wood will burn much slower (don't you save money with this feature?), much more efficient, less build up in your chimney. 

And the life of the CAT really depends... it may last more then 10,000 hrs and it may last less. Either way it is only $300.00 to change out... I would think you may save about that in wood by much longer burn times with wood. 

Also with a CAT, you put in your wood and it can last like 12 hours with no CAT you put in wood and three hours later you need to put in more wood... etc... 

If you are serious about wanting to use the stove as a second heat source for the entire first floor... *Cat stoves* are typically more efficient than non-*cat stoves*, with *longer burn times *and less heat loss. To me it makes a lot more sense to use a CAT. Just think, no CAT... and at 5:00 AM your heat kicks in gear and that COSTS YOU $$$$ when if u used a CAT... the heat would last and that would save your $$$$


----------



## joshuaboston (Oct 16, 2018)

I also wanted to add... my friends that have a stove (not an insert), when you enter their house the entire house smells of the fire... their stoves are not efficient. I would think that a more efficient stove/insert would not have such a strong smell.

I do understand that Technically... there should not be a smell, but that is not reality.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 16, 2018)

Of course it can be ran without the cat, you can also stick the stove pipe out the window! The list could go on and on with things that are possible, but are terrible ideas. 
The guy at the stove shop simply doesn’t know what he’s talking about. The stove is designed around the catalyst, without it in place the airflow is significantly altered and can overfire the stove. Not a flue fire, but actual damage to the stove.. The chimney police aren’t going to Deans to arrest him, but I can assure you that Travis Industries won’t honor any warranties for them if the cat wasn’t being used.


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

@joshuaboston Technically you should be saving money with a cat. You would think, but I am not sure if it is proven. Also, the advertised burn times on cat and non-cat are not accurate. I split my own wood, so I save quite a bit of money there. I can get the wood for free, if I split it. Or I can get it delivery in rounds for $50-$100.  If I don't have to load as often, that would be great. My old non-cat I loaded every couple of hours. It had a firebox of 2.5 cu ft. We liked to keep it warm though. The maintenance of a cat seems higher, but I could be wrong. That's why I like hearing other people's input. Thanks


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 16, 2018)

Did the salesman tell you that the Freedom has an available flush kit? It only sticks about about 2” with the kit.


----------



## Pertzbro (Oct 16, 2018)

even if it needs to be replaced say every 4th season... thats 3 seasons of burning. figure 6 months of burning each season = replacing every 18 months. Thats $16.66 a month for the Cat. Thats only like 6-7 gallons of gas. Less than a case of beer. I would burn it and change it out when needed. You'll love the benefits of a Cat if you're burning 24/7. 

If you're worried about price, buy a non-cat insert from HD or Menards They are significantly cheaper in price than a Lopi (Fireplace X).


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

webby3650 said:


> Did the salesman tell you that the Freedom has an available flush kit? It only sticks about about 2” with the kit.


yes he mentioned that the freedom could be flush. Then he mentioned that you lose the radiant heat when it's flush. I guess you can lose a little, but you really need the blowers. I don't see the top of the insert pushing the heat out far to the rest of the room it's in


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

thx @Pertzbro how hard is it to clean the cat element? I don't think I would be able to clean it every two weeks, if I am burning 24/7. Do they make it simple to remove the cat? Also, how do you clean it? I am not worried about the price.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 16, 2018)

mjrotor said:


> yes he mentioned that the freedom could be flush. Then he mentioned that you lose the radiant heat when it's flush. I guess you can lose a little, but you really need the blowers. I don't see the top of the insert pushing the heat out far to the rest of the room it's in


No different than the flush unit you chose.


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2018)

mjrotor said:


> yes he mentioned that the freedom could be flush. Then he mentioned that you lose the radiant heat when it's flush. I guess you can lose a little, but you really need the blowers. I don't see the top of the insert pushing the heat out far to the rest of the room it's in


The blower will certainly need to be used with the Hybrid-Fyre insert for good heating. Cat cleaning is more of a seasonal task, not bi-weekly.


----------



## Pertzbro (Oct 16, 2018)

mjrotor said:


> thx @Pertzbro how hard is it to clean the cat element? I don't think I would be able to clean it every two weeks, if I am burning 24/7. Do they make it simple to remove the cat? Also, how do you clean it? I am not worried about the price.



I dont know how it could get any easier... and you only likely need to clean it once a season. At most - check it once a month when you let it go out for 24hrs+.


----------



## Pertzbro (Oct 16, 2018)

End of season - use a vacuum.


----------



## Dmitry (Oct 16, 2018)

I own this insert for three years and was burning 24/7, heating my house. I didn't even refill oil last year.
I bought it from Dean Stove place. What they told you is complete bullshit. There is no reason you need to run the stove without cat, period. I don't understand why you don't want to use it. Yes, you need to brush it once in a while and you can't burn green wood, but that goes for any stove now. I was told the same thing by tall older guy when I first visited store( about burning without cat). It,s a nice big place, but they don't know sh..t about stoves and customer service is horrible. You are not going to ask the guy at Home Depot how to build your deck. You just buy lumber there. Same principle goes at Dean Stove store. 

Now , your questions.

The good about insert: 
It's a best looking big insert to the day if you want flush contemporary install.
It has big window and beautiful view of fire.
It well build.
It can trow a lot of heat if wood is dry and you know how to operate it.

What I don't like:
There is not a lot of radiant heat since it's flush.( That what you pay for nice look of it).
The firebox is shallow, so you not going to load a lot of wood , despite 3 cu ft volume. it's going to roll on glass if overfilled. No North/South loading.
The fire box uneven and goes from 20'' in a back to 26" in front. So with wood cut to 20'' it's a lot of unused space.
You have to attend it and regulate air while you burn, at least for first hour. No automatic thermostat like Blaze King has.

All in all, it's a nice stove but it's not ideal 24/7 heater. That's why I was considering getting something big with square box with catalyst.

P.S. The cat should be the least of your worries.


----------



## jhjove (Oct 16, 2018)

I'm wondering if "Dean Stoves" had a floor model or a unit with a damaged CAT (removed) and was trying to pawn it off on the OP...instead of repairing and selling as a complete unit?

I'd be unwilling to do business at this joint in the future...and sure as hell call 'em out on this.


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

I called two different stores about this in CT, and they said that they have never heard of taking the cat out in these units. I did call Dean's  out on it and here is what they said 

"First things first, taking the catalyst out will not void the warranty. You would file warranties through us, not Travis Industries. If you need a part and it's under warranty, we replace it. No questions asked. The stove is designed to be operated with the catalyst so there's no documentation saying it's ok to run without it, but the medium size model (Flush Wood Plus) is a non-catalytic version of the Large Hybrid-Fyre, only smaller. I was speaking from personal experience in my own home, as well as here in the shop. It's 100% safe to use without the catalyst. If you'd like to stop in and speak with me and Dean, the owner, in person for reassurance and peace of mind, I'm available every day except for Wednesday. "


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 16, 2018)

The smaller medium flush is a non-cat. It’s designed without a catalyst. What an idiot!! Travis is hard to get to cover warranties to begin with, you’d be on your own if you damaged the stove while running without a cat. I guarantee it! Unless Dean is willing to pay for a replacement stove out of pocket? We have had to do that with a few stoves that had failures that Travis wouldn’t cover under warranty.


----------



## prezes13 (Oct 16, 2018)

Funny story about deans, they used to be a blaze king dealer.  Not anymore.  They sell Travis ind product almost exclusively.  Once in the while the owner of Travis ind comes to that store.  Do yourself a favor run the stove the way it’s designed to be run.  Listen to the experiences people here not a shady sales person who will tell you what you want to hear just so he could sell you something.


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 16, 2018)

webby3650 said:


> The smaller medium flush is a non-cat. It’s designed without a catalyst. What an idiot!! Travis is hard to get to cover warranties to begin with, you’d be on your own if you damaged the stove while running without a cat. I guarantee it! Unless Dean is willing to pay for a replacement stove out of pocket? We have had to do that with a few stoves that had failures that Travis wouldn’t cover under warranty.


I called the sales guy out on what he told me. He said Dean's would cover the warranty. I am highly suspect of their coverage. He said to come down and talk to himself or Dean about it. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 18, 2018)

I would like to thank everyone here on the forum that has helped me. I chose to switch to the Liberty Freedom insert. I am ok with not getting 12 hr burns.  I have a Liberty Avalon, and I can get 3 to 4 hr burns without a fan. I  really wanted a bigger firebox, and the Freedom provides this.  I think burn times are probably never to be expected, and I am content with my decision. I struggled all week with my original purchase of the FPX large hybrid. I am not knocking the FPX, I just don't feel comfortable with the catalyst piece.  Also, I was just not comfortable with the maintenance of the catalyst element. I know the maintenance may have been small, but I just did not want the hassle.


----------



## Dmitry (Oct 18, 2018)

mjrotor said:


> I would like to thank everyone here on the forum that has helped me. I chose to switch to the Liberty Freedom insert. I am ok with not getting 12 hr burns.  I have a Liberty Avalon, and I can get 3 to 4 hr burns without a fan. I  really wanted a bigger firebox, and the Freedom provides this.  I think burn times are probably never to be expected, and I am content with my decision. I struggled all week with my original purchase of the FPX large hybrid. I am not knocking the FPX, I just don't feel comfortable with the catalyst piece.  Also, I was just not comfortable with the maintenance of the catalyst element. I know the maintenance may have been small, but I just did not want the hassle.


Hey, You have catalyst-phobia. LOL.  Did you consider Kuma Sequoia ? It has 3.5 cu square  box. But requires 8" liner and has cat. converter.


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 18, 2018)

Dmitry said:


> Hey, You have catalyst-phobia. LOL.  Did you consider Kuma Sequoia ? It has 3.5 cu square  box. But requires 8' liner and has cat. converter.


I will admit it, I am not a fan of the catalyst. I am sure I could handle it, but I don't want to mess with them. I had a Regency Excalibur at my old house and loved it. This was a non-cat and it worked great.  They only thing that I have ever changed on it was the door gasket. This was after 5-6 years of use.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2018)

mjrotor said:


> I will admit it, I am not a fan of the catalyst. I am sure I could handle it, but I don't want to mess with them.


Did you change your order to the Freedom insert?


----------



## mjrotor (Oct 18, 2018)

begreen said:


> Did you change your order to the Freedom insert?


yes, I drove down there today and changed the order.


----------



## begreen (Oct 18, 2018)

That should work fine for you.


----------



## Russ M (Mar 6, 2019)

mjrotor said:


> Hello everyone. I am new to this forum, and hoping to find some help.  Over the weekend, we purchased the FireplaceX Large Flush Wood Hybrid-Fyre. What intrigued me about this stove was that it's a hybrid. I am not a fan of the catalytic stoves, but the sales guy, at Deans Stoves in CT, told me that you can run the stove without the catalytic element. They had it running without the element at their store. ( safety hazard ?? )   My previous house I had a Regency Ex90, and I loved it. So, since we just purchased it, the efficiency of the stove goes from .58 to 1.6 or so when not using the cat element. There is no documentation on this. The next day after making the purchase, I decided to read the owner's manual. In the owner's manual it states "it is illegal to run the stove without the catalyst element" I spoke to two other fireplace distributors in CT with the same stove, and they said that it would create problems. One person even called Travis Industries and spoke to their sales rep. They said that if the stove is run without the catylst it could over fire and you would not be able to regulate the temp.  When I say over fire, I mean a chimney fire. This does not make sense to me, since the non-cat stoves could have the same result.  I know this is a little long winded but here our my questions. I am questioning the decision, and wondering if I should go with the Lopi Freedom ( non-cat )insert instead. Also, if you are wondering why we did not go with a non-cat stove, it's because we liked the look of the X being flush. Most of the non-cat inserts are not flush and stick out.
> 
> 1) Does anyone own this and how do they like it? I have a 3000 SF colonial. I don't expect it to heat the upstairs very well, but our downstairs is pretty open.
> 2) Has anyone ever run this without the catalyst? Is it safe to run without it?
> ...


My advice is to not overthink it - if the FP comes with the Cat use it - I just installed (myself) a FPX Apex 42 with the cat and greenstart (really digging the greenstart) and have had 2 fires in it - I have not closed in the unit yet as it needs the county to inspect it, but I can place on hand on the unit anyplace and leave it there without it being hot - even the top of the unit. The flue is a little like touching a crockpot in heat but nothing to catch anything on fire. My dealer in southwest ohio sells only FPX and they said they've not had an issue with the catylst.


----------



## webby3650 (Mar 6, 2019)

Russ M said:


> My advice is to not overthink it - if the FP comes with the Cat use it - I just installed (myself) a FPX Apex 42 with the cat and greenstart (really digging the greenstart) and have had 2 fires in it - I have not closed in the unit yet as it needs the county to inspect it, but I can place on hand on the unit anyplace and leave it there without it being hot - even the top of the unit. The flue is a little like touching a crockpot in heat but nothing to catch anything on fire. My dealer in southwest ohio sells only FPX and they said they've not had an issue with the catylst.


Either the dealer hasn’t been in business long, or he’s just blowing smoke. If they only sell Cat units, they’d have issues here and there. Even the best cat stove manufacturers have issues from time to time.


----------



## Russ M (Mar 6, 2019)

webby3650 said:


> Either the dealer hasn’t been in business long, or he’s just blowing smoke. If they only sell Cat units, they’d have issues here and there. Even the best cat stove manufacturers have issues from time to time.


He did say I will have to maintain the catalyst and they do provide a special brush for cleaning the catalyst, but i refrained from buying a spare set of catalyst right now because of the dealers experience. I know the catalyst will eventually need to be replaced, but that is normal maintenance to me and I understood that when i purchased the FP. The FP catalyst heats up to 500 degrees within the 1st 30 to 40 mins from a cold start up and you can hardly see smoke coming from the flue - I'll post an update after I've used the FP over the next few weeks and then into next burning season.


----------



## davidlafollette57 (Nov 25, 2019)

begreen said:


> Sounds like you already have the answer. It's not permitted by law, not tested or designed to run that way and in general a bad idea. This wouldn't be the first time that a salesperson was blowing smoke.


There's no way to turn the heat down the flame goes to high without


----------



## Dmitry (Nov 25, 2019)

davidlafollette57 said:


> There's no way to turn the heat down the flame goes to high without


Sorry, what?


----------



## Pologuy9906 (Dec 2, 2019)

I have this unit and I love it. I have a colonial about 2600 sqft. It heats my entire second level and half the first floor. Its great. I pack it and get 8+ hours depending on the wood species. I heat the other portion with a Woodmaster Flexfuel Gassification Boiler. I filled my oil tank on 10/01/19 ive used 1/8 of a tank so far. 

Dont regret buying it. Wish I discovered this sooner. My cousin had one and I would always say I would never install one. They were ugly............boy was I wrong.

Got a really good price from a store in Wilton CT. I had an issue with my cat and they came right out to fix it.


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 11, 2020)

Got my Large flush Hybrid installed about a month ago...... man is this fun! Curious of the stats you all are getting from yours..... Can't say that I am operating efficiently yet but I do have seasoned wood (a lot of skinnier splits) and mild winter so far in Eastern PA and am not seeing 10-12 hr burn times.... maybe 10-12 hr fan runs times but heat is minimal at end of the run. 

What is the key to a long hot burn with this beast?


----------



## Dmitry (Feb 11, 2020)

Jsid0984 said:


> Got my Large flush Hybrid installed about a month ago...... man is this fun! Curious of the stats you all are getting from yours..... Can't say that I am operating efficiently yet but I do have seasoned wood (a lot of skinnier splits) and mild winter so far in Eastern PA and am not seeing 10-12 hr burn times.... maybe 10-12 hr fan runs times but heat is minimal at end of the run.
> 
> What is the key to a long hot burn with this beast?
> View attachment 256874


10 hours is a stretch. I live in CT and  I load it 3 times in 24 hours cycle,  so I guess 8 hours is my "burn" time with good wood and fully loaded firebox.


----------



## FPX Dude (Feb 12, 2020)

Whoa, nice job, that looks great


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 12, 2020)

Dmitry said:


> 10 hours is a stretch. I live in CT and  I load it 3 times in 24 hours cycle,  so I guess 8 hours is my "burn" time with good wood and fully loaded firebox.


Always good to hear what is actually happening out there! I was never under the impression it would actually have a 12 hr burn time but I did keep some hope alive haha Still 100% pleased with the performance!


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 12, 2020)

FPX Dude said:


> Whoa, nice job, that looks great


Thanks FPX, 1958 home was in need of LOTS of TLC! A coat of paint (maybe 2 ha) on the rocks was not my first choice but necessary....


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 14, 2020)

Dmitry said:


> 10 hours is a stretch. I live in CT and  I load it 3 times in 24 hours cycle,  so I guess 8 hours is my "burn" time with good wood and fully loaded firebox.


Dmitry do you mind sharing your stats?


Dmitry said:


> 10 hours is a stretch. I live in CT and  I load it 3 times in 24 hours cycle,  so I guess 8 hours is my "burn" time with good wood and fully loaded firebox.


Just curious what size splits you are burning. Wood type? I'm all about learning! 
You have any Q's about my setup?


----------



## Dmitry (Feb 14, 2020)

My wood is primarily  2-3 years old beech, some maple, and oak. Not near-perfect internal  20 percent as it was uncovered and in shade.  Splits are 4 to 5 inches thick,  cut to 20-inch length specifically for this stove. 
Love the look if the stove, hate shallow triangular firebox. 
I don't have cat thermometer, so I made dyi probe that goes in a top of fire box, closing air about 3/4 when all the wood on fire and temperature  around 500f, trying not to go over 600f.


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 18, 2020)

Dmitry said:


> My wood is primarily  2-3 years old beech, some maple, and oak. Not near-perfect internal  20 percent as it was uncovered and in shade.  Splits are 4 to 5 inches thick,  cut to 20-inch length specifically for this stove.
> Love the look if the stove, hate shallow triangular firebox.
> I don't have cat thermometer, so I made dyi probe that goes in a top of fire box, closing air about 3/4 when all the wood on fire and temperature  around 500f, trying not to go over 600f.


Very interesting and thanks for the share! I am using 1-2 yr old oak @ approx. 14% moisture but 2-4 inch splits. I get very high burn temps (800-1000F) even with 3/4 air closed but my burn times are only 4-5hrs pushing it with coals only for the last 1-2 hrs.... I get frustrated at times but think with larger splits I may see some better stats....... here is to hoping at least! Agree the firebox design is a bit off for trying to cut wood specific for the thing.... I try to pack in angled layers but still lots of wasted space.


----------



## Dmitry (Feb 18, 2020)

Your temp reading is different from mine. You have cat probe, and 800 to 1000F  is in the normal range, I think. 2-inch splits is definitely too small and not going to give you long times. On the other hand, I have 3 yo Oak with splits 6 on 6, it takes forever to dry. Try to mix sizes to get longer burn times. I'm trying to pit as much wood as i can with no space between splits. It's like a game of Tetris every time. When I'm home,  I burn uglies and odd-sized splits with air wide  open.


----------



## Jsid0984 (Feb 26, 2020)

Dmitry said:


> Your temp reading is different from mine. You have cat probe, and 800 to 1000F  is in the normal range, I think. 2-inch splits is definitely too small and not going to give you long times. On the other hand, I have 3 yo Oak with splits 6 on 6, it takes forever to dry. Try to mix sizes to get longer burn times. I'm trying to pit as much wood as i can with no space between splits. It's like a game of Tetris every time. When I'm home,  I burn uglies and odd-sized splits with air wide  open.


so you are burning with no air gaps between splits in the box? I was under the impression air space was necessary......


----------



## Dmitry (Feb 26, 2020)

Jsid0984 said:


> so you are burning with no air gaps between splits in the box? I was under the impression air space was necessary......


Not at all, they say it on XPF website video. You going to have faster and hotter fire with more space between splits, and slower and gradual with less. Again, wood should be dry. Wet wood in tight pile not going to burn great


----------



## Marine woodsman (Jan 21, 2021)

I like the old school stoves and keep it simple.


----------



## hickoryhoarder (May 9, 2021)

For other readers I do recommend a stove without a catalytic converter.  I have the 2009 Lopi Freedom insert.  Reviewed as the cleanest stove available that year, about 1/9 the emissions of earlier generations of stoves.  You cannot see or smell the air that comes out of our chimney.  When people come to visit, they're not aware there's a fire until they step in the living room.

Obviously, if there's smoke in the firebox it will tend to go up the chimney. So this is partly about how to build fires and how long to season wood.

Being in the city it was crucial to us to put the lowest pollution possible into our neighbors' air.


----------



## bholler (May 9, 2021)

hickoryhoarder said:


> For other readers I do recommend a stove without a catalytic converter.  I have the 2009 Lopi Freedom insert.  Reviewed as the cleanest stove available that year, about 1/9 the emissions of earlier generations of stoves.  You cannot see or smell the air that comes out of our chimney.  When people come to visit, they're not aware there's a fire until they step in the living room.
> 
> Obviously, if there's smoke in the firebox it will tend to go up the chimney. So this is partly about how to build fires and how long to season wood.
> 
> Being in the city it was crucial to us to put the lowest pollution possible into our neighbors' air.


The freedom and many other cat stoves work very well I have used quite a few.  But you do realize most cat stoves do exactly the same things your noncat does right.   And  honestly most cat stoves now run cleaner than noncats.  The whole cat/noncat thing comes down to personal needs and preference.


----------

